# My website and blog



## Nicole Everson (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all, I just redid my website and blog, I would love any thoughts on it!!! also if you are PRO message me I am going to start linking to other photographers if they link to mine, but only for pros.. 

Nicole Everson Photography, North Florida Photographer, Newborn, Maternity, Toddler, Baby, Children, Senior, Engagement, Wedding, Boudoir, Sexy Photo, Chipley, Marianna, Panama City, Dothan Alabama

Nicole Everson Photography


----------



## timbearden (Jan 11, 2009)

I love your website, thought I would add that in.


----------



## tjdphotos (Jan 11, 2009)

First, I must say your new born photos are very cool. 
When in the galleries in a slide show you have the website color theme change with each photo. I get the idea, but it is a little distracting from the photos and over time a little annoying. 
Did you build the site in flash yourself, or is it a service you subscribe to?

~ peace tjd


----------

